# Sbl 13



## aametalmaster (Jan 22, 2011)

This is from a PM member who is without a working lathe and can't do the mod without one. So he sent me the part to modify and get him back making chips. Then there was the problem of the USPS loosing the package for 21 days but i finally got it. I will reface the mating surfaces because there are a few nicks and i can see daylight between them. Then i will remove the amount of metal thats in the gap between the two dials 2nd pic. Then return, rethread and make the new groove for the dutchman screw 3rd pic. Well off to the dungeon...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Jan 23, 2011)

*Re: SBL 13" cross slide shaft rework...*

Be waiting for the next installment! ;D

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok it's done ready to ship. Enjoy i know i did...Bob 
Pic 1 turning to 3/8" for the knob
2. trued up front where the dial rides. It was banged up.
3. Knob on for a test fit.
4. Turning to 5/16 for nut
5. 5/16-24 die and my big nosed center to line it up straight.
6. threaded
7. cross slide hole driller installed with 1/8" bit for the dutchman pin. This hole took 15 seconds to drill.
8. long shot of cs hole driller and my pawn shop drill
9. drilling hole
10. 1/8 dutchman pin in @ 1 o clock
11. ready for a hack saw
12. filed off and ready to ship


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: SBL 13" cross slide shaft rework...*

Looks great Bob. ;D i think I need to build one of those drill fixtures.

Paul


----------



## aametalmaster (Feb 8, 2011)

Paul i just figured out its your shaft LOL. The drilling fixture is simple to make and i have more how to pics of it. The next one is going to be offset so i can use longer drill bits...Bob


----------



## Old Iron (Feb 9, 2011)

aametalmaster link=topic=613.msg4114#msg4114 date=1297196854 said:
			
		

> Paul i just figured out its your shaft LOL. The drilling fixture is simple to make and i have more how to pics of it. The next one is going to be offset so i can use longer drill bits...Bob



Bob you should do a thread on the drilling fixture guild if you took pictures. Would be a good project to put on the list.

Paul

Here is the link...Bob http://hobby-machinist.com/index.php?topic=692.0


----------

